# Ok, how many puppies do you count!?!



## skygirlwmu (Apr 29, 2006)

Zonya got her x-ray today, here it is! Question is, how many can you count in there?


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

I can count 8! 
How amazing is it to see those fragile little spines!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I see 8 little heads clearly... but looks like 12-13 spines? Maybe I am looking at it wrong?


----------



## TerriJ (May 20, 2009)

*Ok, how many puppies do you count?*

This is a great picture of the xray! I can count 9. Keep us posted. Too bad we can't have a contest out of this. Good luck.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am seeing nine heads, maybe ten. At least eleven spines. And we may not be seeing them all. 

Get ready for a huge litter. 

keep us posted.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I see at least 9, possibly a 10th head, and I cant count the spines there are too many, lol.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh...I see stars!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I agree, get ready for a big litter!


----------



## skygirlwmu (Apr 29, 2006)

hahaha and the ultrasound guy told me 2 maybe 3 if we were lucky! 

Yeah I could hear the xray tech asking for help counting a "zillion" puppies and I was like "oh boy!"

Very excited!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

If you have too many I'll gladly take one off your hands


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Me too ill help :rofl:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i counted at least 9. good luck!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm also seeing 11..


----------



## lizzkatris (Apr 29, 2010)

I think I clearly counted 8 skulls. That is one packed belly!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

This many!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Jax's Mom said:


> This many!


I'm seeing the same thing, lots of heads/spines. So at least 11 and maybe more.


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

I get 10 skulls.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow! Zonya really is going to be miserable in the next couple weeks. I hope all goes well for her first whelping. A Dutchie puppy from her would be a wecome addition to my pack!


----------



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)

Yeah i'm pretty much in agreement with Jax's mom, but i think i see 1 more skull back by the top of the pelvis...could be wrong


----------



## treemedic (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm also counting 11 spines. Good luck


----------



## Overhill (Jul 5, 2010)

I tried and got 12, my husband tried and got 13. Good luck with her, and hope all goes well.


----------



## gsdmom2one (Mar 8, 2010)

I counted 12. Good luck!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

ohh!!! puppies!! I see about 10ish. Hope all goes well!!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I count "a lot!"


----------



## skygirlwmu (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks guys! Looks like I sure will have my hands full! I will be sure to post puppy pics when they arrive, which will be sometime mid to late next week!


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

I see 10. LOL now they are here. Wow sure glad your ultra sound guy didn't do my personal pregnancy. 2-3 ha try 10


----------



## mezzio (Jul 28, 2010)

9?

but im tired, awesome picture


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/141468-zonyas-puppies-here.html
^^Here is the litter announcement thread^^


----------

